

700m tunnel with train used to smuggle goods, people into EU - damian2000
http://www.economist.com/blogs/easternapproaches/2012/07/slovakias-borders?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/tunnelvision

======
anovikov
If people are motivated to do things like that, something is broken in the EU
legal+tax system.

